# Can a Pitt have eyes that glow red when angry?



## LadyTee (Feb 23, 2013)

My daughter and son-in-law have a 'Blue something pitt, cant think of the breed right off. We were visiting with them and they have a two year old Pitt and a one yr old Lab. Zeke (the pitt) is very jealous of the lab (Archer). While sitting in the kitchen talking we heard Zeke growling. My daughter and I turned to see and Zekes eyes were glowing red. When my daughter saw she called out in a strong voice "Ezekiel!" We saw his eyes return back and the red literally receded back to normal within maybe two seconds. This dog is a very well loved and obedient dog. He is normally very loving and sweet. My daughters husband I dont think believes us and thinks maybe we are exaggerating some. But I'm telling you I and my daughter both saw that dogs eyes GLOW red! Has anyone here heard of that? Do their eyes do that when they become angry? I'm just a little freaked out on this.


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

I barely know where to begin with this. Let's begin with basic physiological stuff. NO BREED OF DOG has eyes that differ from any other breeds eyes as far as what you are describing. IN ALL MAMMALS, including people, extreme arousal will cause a dilation of the pupils, this can be caused by good arousal (sexual attraction, happiness etc) or conflict arousal. Dilated pupils might reflect ambient light more effectively than the Iris color. The eyes do not 'glow' nor are they red, nor is it in any way, shape or form connected to whatever 'breed' you may think the dog is.
Blue is a color, not a breed. Pit Bull has one T, so does Pit, unless you are talking about Brad Pitt, he has two TT's.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

The hell did all that say?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

if you seen the red reflection illuminate his pupil so you could see light reflecting back from the "mirror" we'll call it in the back of the eye. .. Dogs eyes reflect, red, green, or very few reflect a type of purple or both red and blue. .. these dogs get excited and like mentioned the pupils will dialate, they even get a "walleye" look when in the "zone" kinda like a shark it is a protection trait found in primarily fighting bulldogs and bandogs. 

Dogs eyes glowing? Seriously? Like superman red eyes? I think I want some of what your smoking, no animal has this ability. This is real life.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

or maybe you need an exorcist!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> if you seen the red reflection illuminate his pupil so you could see light reflecting back from the "mirror" we'll call it in the back of the eye. .. Dogs eyes reflect, red, green, or very few reflect a type of purple or both red and blue. .. these dogs get excited and like mentioned the pupils will dialate, they even get a "walleye" look when in the "zone" kinda like a shark it is a protection trait found in primarily fighting bulldogs and bandogs.
> 
> Dogs eyes glowing? Seriously? Like superman red eyes? I think I want some of what your smoking, no animal has this ability. This is real life.


I dont think thats smoke i think its injection...


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

heres a pic to go with what was described above.... although i have never seen red reflection in dogs... my boy's eyes are always blue with the flash of my camera.









oh and like Kingsgurl said. there are no "breeds" of pit bull, blue is simply a color.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Lmao what did I say the other day...every time I think I've read it ALL... Holy cow. A couple people above have lined you out about the blue thing. APBT is its own breed. That stands for AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER. Red nose, blue nose, brown nose, purple nose, any color nose under the sun just means the nose is whatever color it is. It is NOT a different type of APBT or a different breed. It is just the color of the nose. Personally I take pics of my dogs all the time. One of their eyes turns cloudy blue in pics another turns red while some of them stay normal. I don't think that has anything to do with the breed of dog or his mood at the time...but I ask that you please don't pass that thought on to others. The last thing an already misunderstood breed needs is yet ANOTHER misconception.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> if you seen the red reflection illuminate his pupil so you could see light reflecting back from the "mirror" we'll call it in the back of the eye. .. Dogs eyes reflect, red, green, or very few reflect a type of purple or both red and blue. .. these dogs get excited and like mentioned the pupils will dialate, they even get a "walleye" look when in the "zone" kinda like a shark it is a protection trait found in primarily fighting bulldogs and bandogs.
> 
> Dogs eyes glowing? Seriously? Like superman red eyes? I think I want some of what your smoking, no animal has this ability. This is real life.


Stan, are you referring to the protective eyelid (nictitating membrane) that covers a shark's eye when feeding or fighting? I wish bulldogs had that LOL. No, but seriously while we're on the subject of fish...there are many deep, deep sea fish that exhibit flourescent "glowing" properties thru out their bodies, even their eyes. But yes, this post was entertaining!


----------



## LadyTee (Feb 23, 2013)

At the very least guys you could have been a little kinder. However unbelievable it may sound, I am very serious. No, I know absolutely nothing about Pits (one T!) And I didnt know they are all the same breed. It really doesn't matter anyway. That's the reason I posted to ask. I am sorry I wasted all of your time.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

@LadyTee. I re-read through the comments and I didn't see anything that I would consider rude. We have a strict rule here about not insulting other or their dogs. No one expects u to "know anything about pits".... just be open to learning. This board is about education and I think u received some valuable information here. And to answer ur question directly, no their eyes do not glow red when they are angry. Simple trick of the light, that is all.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

It sounds like reflection of light and nothing more. But honestly, ” do pit bulls eyes glow red when angry” is up there with the brain swelling making them snap or feeding them gunpowder to make them mean. 

We've heard a lot of ridiculous questions, but this one takes the cake.


----------



## perp (Jan 21, 2013)

here's Kane and Remy with red eyes while big baby's are normal and it was just because of the flash they usually glow white


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

most likely you just saw a reflection of light in them. No dogs eyes will glow red when mad. You have to admit how silly that sounded, people were not being rude just questioning if you were serious as that is really an obvious question you asked. May have just been your mind playing tricks, reflection of lights ect. If you thought it was red cause he was mad what other signs was he showing that he was mad??


----------



## LadyTee (Feb 23, 2013)

I know it sounds crazy, but I saw what I saw. We were in the kitchen in the middle of the day. I will accept that possibly it could have been the lighting but how would you explain the color in the eyes receding right before our very eyes? my daughter saw the same thing and she was sitting in a different place. But sure it could have been the lighting. He was growling and baring his teeth. I will leave it at that. I did not want to convince anyone of what I saw. I just simply wanted to know if the pupils could cause the red glowing color that I saw. I have no knowledge of pit bull dogs. That is why I asked. Now I know, thanx for all your replies.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Street light changes color? Someone drive down the street and put the breaks on? Tv or computer commercial that ha red in it. A magazine with red reflecting. How about the light from the stove or burner reflection. There are many many things color can bounce off off. Who knows many reason why they could change color from reflection.

We get a lot of jokes posted. Don't take offense people were tying to help you. Please don't hesitate to ask in the future when you know better you do better. We all trying to help!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Nope.. but schizophrenia could.. seriously.. anyone who has had cats in their life has a particular kind of schizophrenia caused from inhaling the bacterial gasses from the litter box dust. 60% of the nation owns cat or has owned cats.. Food for thought... 

St. Francis.. not the nicitating membrane, but that walleye look.. I've had quite a few game dogs and noticed a good portion had the ability to roll their eyes back, also a dog in fighting mode that is hungry for the kill has a look in their eye like a fixed walleye.. Yes fish and invertibrae of those areas of non illumation have developed chemicals that emmit light.. I should have said terrestial mammals.. LOL

the other option is demon possession.. ALL seriousness.. If I ever seen my dog start growling and barking showing teeth and everyone saw his eyes glow red; depending what he was barking at that dog might be euthanized. If hes chasing ghosts in your house, thats a whole other story and you should be on a different forum with different questions. 

 I make jokes as if I would make them about myself


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> Nope.. but schizophrenia could.. seriously.. anyone who has had cats in their life has a particular kind of schizophrenia caused from inhaling the bacterial gasses from the litter box dust. 60% of the nation owns cat or has owned cats.. Food for thought...
> 
> St. Francis.. not the nicitating membrane, but that walleye look.. I've had quite a few game dogs and noticed a good portion had the ability to roll their eyes back, also a dog in fighting mode that is hungry for the kill has a look in their eye like a fixed walleye.. Yes fish and invertibrae of those areas of non illumation have developed chemicals that emmit light.. I should have said terrestial mammals.. LOL
> 
> ...


Otherwise known as the "Monday morning" look


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I think I know what Stan is talking about with the walleye look. Loki's pupils dilate when he gets fixed on a toy I am about to throw - he's super intense about his toys. He also did it twice when we were watching our old roommate's husky pup. She had vestigial dew claws on her back feet that would get caught easily and cause her to squeal in pain - both times it happened while we were watching her Loki became fixated and tried to go after her. Luckily I was able to prevent him from getting her and avoid a tragic incident but on both occasions he got a look in his eyes and fixated completely on his target.

Sounds like the OP's daughter needs to look into crate and rotate. If this "blue pit" is not getting along with the other dog and is zoning in and growling at the other dog then there is a potential fight waiting to happen. This should be more of a concern that what color the dog's eyes appeared to be.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I am sorry but dogs can't shift the color of their eyes with emotion..
You and your daughter seen what is called tapetum lucidum
which can range from red yellow/green/blue/white and even lavender purple...
I'd be worried if a dog didn't reflect light when it hits just right.
You came here asking a silly question and we gave you the corrective response.. 
Call ghost busters if you prefer to think supernatural.. LOL!


----------



## Kimmi.o (Mar 4, 2013)

*my dogs eyes glow red.*

Hello! I found your forum after googling if dogs eyes can glow red from anger. After reading everyone's responses, everyone claims they can't. (everyone except for the initial poster, LadyTee). The reason why I was googling this, is because my dogs eyes literally glow red when he gets angry. His eyes are not reflecting anything. I have seen this happen on multiple occasions in different areas of the house, in different lighting, in different times of the day and night. He's done this all of his life. How I know he is angry is because he growls, then his eyes turn red and as soon as we tell him to knock it off, his eyes turn back to a black dilated pupil...then the dilation slowly goes back to a normal eye. Then he goes back to the happy dog that he is.

I'm pretty sure he isn't possessed either.

So seriously no one has hear of this before?! I wonder what's going on with my dog!?!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Do you mean like bloodshot eyes red?


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

my wife's eyes do, i swear.........................SORRY.............could'nt resist it.maybe high blood pressure? i dont know bout this 1,SPOOOOOOOOOOKKKKKYYYY


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

welder said:


> my wife's eyes do, i swear.........................


Hahahaha my husband would say something like this

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

They do i swear!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

welder said:


> my wife's eyes do, i swear.........................SORRY.............could'nt resist it.maybe high blood pressure? i dont know bout this 1,SPOOOOOOOOOOKKKKKYYYY


L M A O!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgEvan (Jul 26, 2012)

Don't poke fun, guys. Ol' Peter cottontail gets agry too:


----------



## Kimmi.o (Mar 4, 2013)

Haha not bloodshot eyes, but the pupil itself turns red.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I don't think the eyes actually turn red. As the pupils dilate you are able to see more of the light reflecting surface at the back of the eye. The pupils don't actually have a color, rather are holes that widen or contract to control the amount of light into the eye. So as they widen, you are able to see more reflection if the inner eye.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

not glowing your just picking up reflections from deep within the pupil.. which can reflect, green, red, blue, or purple.. from my experience. 

GLOWING EYES ... sounds like a misinterpretation of interpretation..


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

hell, when Odin is excited his pupils expand so big! even durrin the daytime i can see the blue reflection in them...


----------



## gopeder2000 (Dec 29, 2012)

I was pulled over the other day.

The officer said,

"Your eyes are a little bit hazy. Have you been drinking?"

I answered 

"No, but your eyes are a little bit glazy. Have you been eating donuts?"


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

glazy.. huh.. :cop:s gotta parlay too~


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

when my dog is angry his head spins around and he speaks in Latin.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

JoKealoha said:


> when my dog is angry his head spins around and he speaks in Latin.


Does he also vomit pea soup?


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

Mine just turn into wicked contortionists and make horrible guttural sounds


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

:hammer: :hammer:


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

Carriana said:


> Does he also vomit pea soup?


only if you hold up a crucifix.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

JoKealoha said:


> only if you hold up a crucifix.


Ah, yes. That makes sense.


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

Maybe your dog just has lazer vision and you made him mad, so he decided to burn you to death.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Flex turns into a spitting cobra when he's sad....


----------



## LadyTee (Feb 23, 2013)

Well good to know I am not crazy or alone! I cannot explain what I saw, just know that I saw it lol


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

LadyTee said:


> Well good to know I am not crazy or alone! I cannot explain what I saw, just know that I saw it lol


Sometimes our eyes play tricks on us. I would just chalk it up to one of those instances and forget it.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

LadyTee said:


> Well good to know I am not crazy or alone! I cannot explain what I saw, just know that I saw it lol


Regardless of what you think you saw, it didn't happen lmao.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

my wife's does i swear.u should have seen them this am when Bella knocked over her big planter one a them big red clay things,whew, we were all gone n a matter of seconds.hahahahahahhaha


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Lucky you get that warning. My wife has those cold blue steel eyes all the time. She just pops off and catches me by surprise. Mine are brown...I'm full of shit so I know how to get away with everything...so, it's all good


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Hahahahaha! Me too~ :rofl:


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Firehazard said:


> Hahahahaha! Me too~ :rofl:


Haha you know what I'm talkin bout :hammer:


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Where is the button to nominate this as one of the most ridiculous threads?? I can't believe this even made it to 4 pages of absolutely nothing. LOL!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

oh oh oh oh!!!!! DAVE!!! can we have a best of section? like best of CL?! :hammer:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

:rofl: :rofl: yea I nominate this one for sure.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

PatienceFlame said:


> Where is the button to nominate this as one of the most ridiculous threads?? I can't believe this even made it to 4 pages of absolutely nothing. LOL!


I can't believe you haven't changed you default to 50 posts per thread to help you from page changing hahahah just messing with ya 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lil-Tigress (Mar 8, 2013)

maybe the dog was just high on something lol jk jk my pit/lab mix does the same but I know its just light reflection


----------



## Poisedjoy (5 mo ago)

Kimmi.o said:


> *my dogs eyes glow red.*
> 
> Hello! I found your forum after googling if dogs eyes can glow red from anger. After reading everyone's responses,
> 
> ...


----------



## Poisedjoy (5 mo ago)

I sent you a pic for anyone who is telling that they don’t glow red!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Poisedjoy said:


> I sent you a pic for anyone who is telling that they don’t glow red!


Just got those devil eyes, I guess.


----------



## Jkapple (4 mo ago)

LadyTee said:


> My daughter and son-in-law have a 'Blue something pitt, cant think of the breed right off. We were visiting with them and they have a two year old Pitt and a one yr old Lab. Zeke (the pitt) is very jealous of the lab (Archer). While sitting in the kitchen talking we heard Zeke growling. My daughter and I turned to see and Zekes eyes were glowing red. When my daughter saw she called out in a strong voice "Ezekiel!" We saw his eyes return back and the red literally receded back to normal within maybe two seconds. This dog is a very well loved and obedient dog. He is normally very loving and sweet. My daughters husband I dont think believes us and thinks maybe we are exaggerating some. But I'm telling you I and my daughter both saw that dogs eyes GLOW red! Has anyone here heard of that? Do their eyes do that when they become angry? I'm just a little freaked out on this.


My girlfriend saw this happen today with a husky. At first I didn’t quite believe her or thought she was exaggerating as well. I only found this thread and one other talking about it. It seems like a very undiscovered phenomenon. I will let you know if I find more info on it.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Jkapple said:


> My girlfriend saw this happen today with a husky. At first I didn’t quite believe her or thought she was exaggerating as well. I only found this thread and one other talking about it. It seems like a very undiscovered phenomenon. I will let you know if I find more info on it.


Please do JKapple.


----------

